# Itv



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Quick question that I'm hoping someone an help with. 

My car is booked for its ITV on Friday - well I hope it is, I did it online. Last time it was going for its ITV it was its first one because it was going onto Spanish plates and my Gestiria gave me all the paperwork to take with me. 

Can anyone tell me what I need to take with me for my ITV on Friday?

Many thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

natalieml said:


> Quick question that I'm hoping someone an help with.
> 
> My car is booked for its ITV on Friday - well I hope it is, I did it online. Last time it was going for its ITV it was its first one because it was going onto Spanish plates and my Gestiria gave me all the paperwork to take with me.
> 
> ...


I have to take our Landrover for its Itv next week and I shall take every document I possess relating to the vehicle as well as my NIE doc and passport.

I work on the principle that you can never take too many documents with you..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I have to take our Landrover for its Itv next week and I shall take every document I possess relating to the vehicle as well as my NIE doc and passport.
> 
> I work on the principle that you can never take too many documents with you..


Have you got a photocopy of that notorised document which has also been translated into Spanish, Catalan and Mallorquin with your mother's maiden name on it??
No?

You haven't got a chance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I have to take our Landrover for its Itv next week and I shall take every document I possess relating to the vehicle as well as my NIE doc and passport.
> 
> I work on the principle that you can never take too many documents with you..


yes, I'm with Mary on that - take everything hun - car related stuff, passports, birth certificates...... Lorena????? photocopies in triplicate.........

Jo xxxx


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I've just asked my husband what documents they ask for at the ITV (he's the car person in the family). He said all they want are 2 documents related to the car - the "ficha técnica" and the "permiso de circulación". I guess that could be translated as the "technical card" and the "circulation permit". Plus they want their 40 something euros.  They ask no questions about the owner/driver. Anyone can take the car in.


----------



## jeremyinspain (Dec 3, 2011)

Just had mine done a week ago.
1. Tarjeta Inspección Technica de Vehículos.
2. Permiso de Circulación
3. INSURANCE! (Seguros).
4. Plus the fee, 52.25 here.
Best of luck.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

In the Andalucian ITV centres, in Granada and Loja, all I have ever been asked for is the Tarjeta Inspección Technica de Vehículos and the Permiso de Circulación and the Fee of course.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Are those 2 documents the ones in my green folder? 

Last time I went they wanted my NIE but I hd forgotten it and said I would call home for my number but the girl said not to worry about it. 

I will take as much as possible with me. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## jeremyinspain (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine are in a green folder, yes, about A5 size.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Yes I have an A5 folder with some docs. Many thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They are meant to see the insuraance document before starting the test but they don't ask up here.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> They are meant to see the insurance document before starting the test but they don't ask up here.


Nor here in Granada or Loja... but I always take them with me just in case!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Just had a look at the VEIASA website, the controlling authority for ITV checks required by the Junta de Andalucia and there is no call for any documentation other than the Tarjeta ITV and the Permiso de Circulacion, see slide 4 of this presentation.

Proceso de Inspección | VEIASA - Verificaciones Industriales de Andalucía, S.A.

Its in Spanish of course but fairly self explanatory...

These rules are supposed to apply across Andalucia; like everything else in Spain however, some provinces and other regions may have their own specific rules...

The big problem I always used to have was listening out for my registration number to be called over the PA; there are many different ways of stringing the numbers together; 0122 for instance can be zero, uno, dos, dos or zero, uno, veinte dos to quote just two; if I was listening out for one variation the staff would always use the other, and since Spain don't use the European Standard of phonetics when it comes to letters (Alpha Bravo Charlie Delta, etc, etc) my letters BDP which all sound the same in their natural form, got horribly confusing. However... for me and I'm sure for many others this situation has been resolved... in addition to the PA announcement large Alpha Numeric LED Displays have been installed which display your reg.no. and the ITV Inspection Lane at which you should present yourself and your vehicle. This too can be seen in the process slides 3 and 5 of the link supplied... 

I understand that in some areas of Spain one can still just turn up 'on spec' and hope for a spare slot... This does not apply in Andalucia; all Inspections are by appointment only, made either by phone on 902 575757 or online at --- ITV VEIASA --- At Loja and Granada they will send you away with a flea in your ear if you just show up un-announced.

Once you have passed your first Inspection, your details are held on a database and you will get a postal reminder about two weeks before the expiry date of the current certificate. Again this applies in Andalucia; other areas may be different.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes here you can make an appointment if you wish , but there wouldn't be a lot of point as it is done on a conveyor system, so you'd still end up at the back of the queue ! We just turn up , present papers & go to one of 3 lanes. 1 being light cars , 2, being heavy cars,mpv's, vans , etc; & 3 heavy goods vehicles. On a good day from handing in papers to parking up to go & get documents can be s little as 10mins.
It is exactly the same for re-registering vehicles , just turn up & slap papers on counter & off we go.Takes a bit longer though. 

Ours are run by the very efficient German company TÜV-Rheinland.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> They are meant to see the insuraance document before starting the test but they don't ask up here.


You don't need that around here any more as it's now computerised.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

jeremyinspain said:


> Just had mine done a week ago.
> 1. Tarjeta Inspección Technica de Vehículos.
> 2. Permiso de Circulación
> 3. INSURANCE! (Seguros).
> ...


Where do you get the first two from for a british car?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*Dunpleecin...*

That as they say is _*a whole new ball game...*_
An ITV cert has no legal standing on a Brit reg car. It cannot be obtained in place of a UK MOT cert. In some regions ITV centres will issue a cert but legally it has no relevance. 

In order to drive a UK reg car anywhere in Europe, the car must be street legal in the UK ... ie., in possession of a valid UK MOT cert and UK road Tax and for the issue of a new MOT cert the vehicle must be returned to the UK. Once the MOT expires the vehicle is illegal across Europe, same with the road tax. 

if the UK road tax or MOT cert expire whilst the vehicle is out of the country, the fact that the car _is_ out of the country has no relevance when it comes to DVLA's SORN certificate either. They will not issue a SORN Cert under these circumstances.

Driving without valid documentation is sufficient cause for the Guardia Civil Trafficos to confiscate the vehicle and crush it. Since the absence of a valid MOT cert or road tax also invalidates the vehicle insurance, you as the driver / owner / keeper would become legally personally liable for any third party damages, mechanical or physical sustained in an accident.

An ITV cert becomes necessary as part of the paperwork exercise to transfer the vehicle onto Spanish plates, but in the overall procedure that is probably the easiest bit...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> *Dunpleecin...*
> 
> That as they say is _*a whole new ball game...*_
> An ITV cert has no legal standing on a Brit reg car. It cannot be obtained in place of a UK MOT cert. In some regions ITV centres will issue a cert but legally it has no relevance.
> ...


Just a slight clarification. You cannot ever have ' no insurance' as it reverts to what is called 'road traffic acts' minimum cover. It is standard for all EU countries. They will always pay out to 3rd parties , as required by law, but will then attempt to recover all of this from the insured person.
No mot doesn't invalidate insurance, as in the event of an accident the vehicle could still be mechanically ok & it is just an oversight. No road tax does invalidate insurance, as the vehicle has no right to be on the road anywhere.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

On another forum a thread has been running about ITV´s not being legal if they are done in a region other than where the vehicle is registered. Does anyone know anything about this?

We recently had our motorhome ITV´d in Andalucia as it was due in February and we went to Portugal in January and didn´t want an early ITV, so we had it done as soon as we crossed back into Spain in the middle of February so we could then travel for another 3 weeks before coming back here in March. Therefore we were legal?

We had no problems registering at the ITV centre and they accepted the vehicle straight away and we had a better, more thorough test than we have had in the past, even weighing the individual axle weights and querying about the gas we carry (even though the gas is nothing to do with the test).

The tester Ramon (my husband always makes friends with everyone he meets) also gave us a walki-talki so we could hear his instructions from the pit! Something we´ve not had before.

So again my question - is our ITV legal?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

When weve been to the Malaga ITV station I asked for them to call my name rather than the reg number which they did no problem last time we went they had a new system with a big sign stating reg number and bay just need to park so you can see it !!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

jaws101 said:


> So again my question - is our ITV legal?


In a word... YES!

The tests applied to the vehicle are standard across Spain; the format of the test result sheets may vary from region to region, but provided the details are recorded and stamped on the _Tarjeta Inspección Technica de Vehículos_ and any highlighted minor corrective actions have been carried out, it is legal. 

During any roadside stop the Trafficos will normally check the tarjeta ITV against the expiry date shown on the ITV sticker in the windscreen to make sure the expiry dates coincide.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> In a word... YES!
> 
> The tests applied to the vehicle are standard across Spain; the format of the test result sheets may vary from region to region, but provided the details are recorded and stamped on the _Tarjeta Inspección Technica de Vehículos_ and any highlighted minor corrective actions have been carried out, it is legal.
> 
> During any roadside stop the Trafficos will normally check the tarjeta ITV against the expiry date shown on the ITV sticker in the windscreen to make sure the expiry dates coincide.


Thanks for this clarification. We weren´t going to worry about it but we were just interested in other people´s thinking on it. We have already got the hassle of having our Peugeot van tested twice a year now its 10 years old, even though we will hardly use it between its test in June and November as we are not in Spain for much of those months. Apparently we cannot change the use of the vehicle because the code starts with the wrong letter!!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> *Dunpleecin...*
> 
> That as they say is _*a whole new ball game...*_
> An ITV cert has no legal standing on a Brit reg car. It cannot be obtained in place of a UK MOT cert. In some regions ITV centres will issue a cert but legally it has no relevance.
> ...


Thanks for the lecture on driving a car legally. I'm fully aware of all the requirements. However, you failed to read my post. I didn't ask how to drive a car legally, I specifically asked where one would obtain the first two documents that were within the quote, namely...1. Tarjeta Inspección Technica de Vehículos and 2. Permiso de Circulación. These documents are not normally provided with a British car. If you need them for the transfer to Spanish plates, where do you get them?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> Thanks for the lecture on driving a car legally. I'm fully aware of all the requirements. _However, you failed to read my post._


Not so... you specifically asked


> Where do you get the first two from for a british car?


 ... and I answered your question... in short, you don't. 

As Bob Dylan once said quoting Abraham Lincoln...

"You can 'pleece' some of the people all of the time 
and all of the people some of the time, 
but you cant 'pleece' all of the people all of the time."

I'm not going to get drawn into yet another forum pi**ing contest, so at this point I withdraw.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Before you do withdraw, just tell me where you actually do say that you don't, because I, for the life of me, don't see it in your post. All I see is a lecture.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Oooh I had to dealy by 10 days - horn wasn't working, and went back in the garage 4 times but I went today and ...

it passed, it passed, it passed, it passed  

On a more serious note - they have made the whole system easier, well in Guadlehorce they have. 

You book your appt online, when you arrive there is a computerised ticket machine you accept your appointment on the screen and wait to be called to a desk, pay the fee, and now instead of the terrible tannoy there is a screen you watch to see what garage you are called to, you drive through as normal but then at the end they give you all your docs there and then (no trip back to the office) and off you go. Easy Peasy! 

Oh and an added bonus that even though I had swatted up on my Spanish car parts the guy realised I was English and did the test in English for me - he was a real sweetie. 

That's me done for another 2 years


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Didn't ask to see mine either - alothough I took it along with everything else car realted along with me.



gus-lopez said:


> They are meant to see the insuraance document before starting the test but they don't ask up here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes, I'm with Mary on that - take everything hun - car related stuff, passports, birth certificates...... Lorena????? photocopies in triplicate.........
> 
> Jo xxxx


Well, just back from the ITV, had to wait a week for an appointment. They only required the two docs relating to the car....Nothing personal.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

whitenoiz said:


> *Dunpleecin...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> whitenoiz said:
> 
> 
> > *Dunpleecin...*
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > So, by implication then, are you saying that if someone had a UK registered car in Spain, had no tax nor MOT but did have ex-pat insurance (however they might have got it), then this is OK (subject to Spanish laws of course?
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > So, by implication then, are you saying that if someone had a UK registered car in Spain, had no tax nor MOT but did have ex-pat insurance (however they might have got it), then this is OK (subject to Spanish laws of course?
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> snikpoh said:
> 
> 
> > NO it isn't. To be legal in Spain it has to be street legal in the country of registration, in other words have a MoT (if needed), display a valid VEL and have a valid insurance in force.
> ...


----------

